# sudafed ad breastfeeding



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

the dr gave this to me today along with a nasal decongestant spray..can i take these while BF? the sudafed has sudaphenoline in it..s im thinking no...?


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Sudafed is safe, but can make your supply dry up a bit:

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/cold-remedy.html

Quote:

Decongestants

Mom's use of many forms of Sudafed, Dimetapp and Actifed are considered to be safe for the breastfed baby, but always check the active ingredients, as there are many versions of these medications.

Sudafed (pseudoephedrine, a decongestant) and Actifed (pseudoephedrine plus triprolidine, an antihistamine) are reported safe for baby, and both pseudoephedrine and triprolidine are approved by the AAP for use in nursing moms and pass into breastmilk in minimal amounts.

Milk supply: Pseudoephedrine (Sudafed) may reduce milk supply. Thomas Hale Ph. D., a renowned breastfeeding pharmacologist (Breastfeeding Pharmacology), has recently said that he recommends using caution with Sudafed or any product containing pseudoephedrine:

"Preliminary studies from our laboratories suggest that in some mothers, a significant reduction in milk volume and prolactin levels may result following exposure to pseudoephedrine. While the amount of pseudoephedrine in milk is not clinically relevant, the reduction in milk supply is concerning." (Medications' and Mothers' Milk by Thomas Hale, PhD, 2002 edition, p. 605.)

Dr. Hale was speaking of this study, which is now complete: Aljazaf K, et. al. Pseudoephedrine: effects on milk production in women and estimation of infant exposure via breastmilk. Br J Clin Pharmacol. 2003 Jul;56(1):18-24.

If you do take pseudoephedrine and notice a drop in milk supply (many moms do not, but recent research shows that it can decrease milk supply by as much as 30%), simply stop the medication and take measures to increase milk supply - the problem should resolve fairly quickly.

Be very cautious about taking pseudoephedrine on a regular basis, as it has the potential to permanently decrease your milk supply. Regular use of pseudoephedrine (120 mg/day) has been used to decrease milk production in moms with overproduction, where the usual methods to regulate milk production were not working.
Decongestants
Name of medication

AAP approved?*

Lactation Risk Category**
Pseudoephedrine (Sudafed, Actifed)
yes

L3 (moderately safe) for acute use
L4 (possibly hazardous) for chronic use due to potential for decreasing milk supply
* Per the AAP Policy Statement The Transfer of Drugs and Other Chemicals Into Human Milk, revised September 2001.
** Per Medications' and Mothers' Milk by Thomas Hale, PhD (2002 edition)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Sudafed is what decimated my supply. I got a cold about a month after DD was born, and not knowing any better I took my OB's advice and took some Sudafed, a few doses over the course of three days, and I experienced a really dramatic drop in supply. It took me weeks to get it back. I would be cautious about it, if I were you.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dr. Hale's book says for the most part that pseudoephedrine is probably safe, but may supress milk supply.

It is listed as an L3 for acute use, and an L4 for chronic use.

it says that mothers with marginal milk production should avoid it.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

wow. i have a real good milk supllu. i took one tonight but im hoping to maybe just take 1 a day for the next couple of days,if realy needed....
would eating oatmeal,drinking mamas tea,drinking extra liquids,etc help to keep my supply ok while taking it? i cant jeopardize my supply..the pain is so horrible though...ughhhh.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

i had the same big ol drop in supply as pps...and it took alot of work to get it back as i never really had the big huge supply everyone i knew had....milk overfloweth....i had just enough...

since that if i absolutly, positivly needed to take it i took 1 and that was it to just get me thr ough the night....

feel better mama......sinus pain isn't fun and i feel for ya...


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought they recently changed what's in Sudafed. It isn't pseudoephedrine anymore, is it?


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't know. Sudifed is listed as pseudoephedrine in my dr. hale's book, 2004 edition.

Dr. Hale's book has different tables in the back of the book, including common over the counter medications...I found another table pertaining to medications mothers should avoid. Regarding pseudoephedrine, it says this:

Quote:

Recently published data by the authors indicate that pseudoephedrine may inhibid milk production significantly.
so let me see, other sinus medications that are safer include:

Alka Seltzer plus cold and sinus *tablets* (not _liquid gels_) Pretty much any alka seltzers, as long as it's tablets, and not liquid gel.

Robitussin, pretty much any kind that does not have pseudoephedrine in it. (Lot's of them do, so check the label)
Any Robitussin that has dextromethorphan and/or guaifenesin is ok.

A lot of nasal sprays are safe.
I won't list every single one of them here, but they have NaSal, Nasal-Ease,

Dristan is safe, observe for nervousness, insomnia, excitation....just look out for pseudoephedrine, because pretty much anything that has that in it, will surpress your milk supply.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617*
I don't know. Sudifed is listed as pseudoephedrine in my dr. hale's book, 2004 edition.

Okay I found the info I was looking for. Seems like they changed the formulation in December 2004 and came out with a new one. The old one is still available though it may be tougher to get since it is prone to being misused for meth production. See article here
Surely if you get an Rx from your doc it will be for the old one, right.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

wow..so maybe do have the old one..hhmmmmm


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

OK, so what is Sudefed now?


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

article says:

Quote:

Pseudoephedrine will be replaced with another substance, phenylephrine, in a new product called Sudafed PE, which will become available Jan. 10 2005?) in the United States, Pfizer Inc. spokeswoman Erica Johnson said Wednesday. Pfizer will continue to offer the old Sudafed, too.
Many places sell the old one but you have to ask for it as they don't keep it out anymore. Doesn't require a prescription but isn't offered on the shelf...kwim?


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

Sudafed dries me up badly. I went to my doc in tears w/a bad URI a month or so ago, and he gave me Mucinex. Instead of a decongestant, its an exepectorant. Works differently, but still works, and didn't dry me out.

gross commercial, but hey, the stuff did work


----------

